# 7MM RUM Loads?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Been thinking of experimenting with the 7MM RUM, and yesterday an opportunity came up to pick one up at a reasonable price. Didn't hurt that it was my favorite Remington model, the now discontinued Left Hand 700 LSS, it was in excellent shape, and the Gun Manager threw in 64 rounds of Remington factory ammo to boot.

The trigger had all ready been set to 3.5 lbs and the bolt appears to have been lapped. All it needed was a thorough cleaning and to float the barrel, which I did last night. I took a ton of copper fouling out of the bore, and I suspect that someone traded it in because it quit grouping. Wish I had a dollar for every used rifle I bought that had been traded for this reason, and only needed the copper fouling removed to turn it into a tack driver!

Figured I would post up and ask any of you 7MM RUM Runners what your experience has been and if you have some loads to share...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I found my 7 RUM to be dead accurate and easy to reload for. What bullets to like to shoot and how heavy? I have more than just a few loads for a 7mm RUM!


----------

